# Share your favorite bath and body recipes!



## Mandy (Jul 26, 2007)

Share your favorite soap or bath and body product recipe with us! 

Thanks for helping our site grow 

Mandy


----------



## tcarlin (Oct 24, 2014)

https://snapguide.com/guides/make-a-natural-facial-toner-for-your-skin-type/

https://snapguide.com/guides/make-your-own-version-of-eo-organic-deodorant/


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2014)

You are seriously asking people who make a living by creating recipes and selling them to donate their recipes to your site so everyone can make them?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 24, 2014)

Susie said:


> You are seriously asking people who make a living by creating recipes and selling them to donate their recipes to your site so everyone can make them?


 
Susie,

Thie original post is from 2007....no worries.


----------



## Jill B Blasius (Dec 1, 2018)

When I go to the link for pure and natural, it's a Chinese exercise webpage....

But like you mentioned above, the original post is 11 years old.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 1, 2018)

This post is over 11 years old. That may be the problem.  Please don’t pull up old posts. It’s better to start a new one and link to this of its pertinent.  The OP hasn’t been here in some time.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 1, 2018)

How do I startle a thread??


----------



## lsg (Dec 1, 2018)

You jump out and holler "BOO".


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 1, 2018)

LOL 



Some SMF history for context as to why this thread was started.......Mandy, the opening poster of this this thread used to be the owner/originator of SMF...and also of Pure & Simple Soaps, which were somewhat of a combined/connected venture way back when SMF was brand new. She sold the forum some years back and hasn't been around in quite some time now.  

I will remove the outdated links and lock this thread. If anyone wants to post their recipes, just start (or startle, lol) a new thread in the Recipe section.


IrishLass


----------

